# Does county probation show up when you get your name run?



## dVEC

So I couldn't quite find the right forum for this, and this seems the best match.

Basically, I got bagged in Indiana with some friends on some bullshit and ended up getting 11 months of probation. The judge gave us his solemn promise that if we violated, he'd do his best to put us in jail for 5.5 months. They had me sign a waiver of extradition, so basically now if I get arrested anywhere in the 50 states, Indiana can come and get me and put me in county for half a year (if it's worth it to them).

So at the moment I'm kinda bummed and trying to keep a low profile, just stayin put and even considering getting a job (god damn) for a while. But I still wanna be able to travel. Obviously I can't be gettin' on any trains for a while, but I wonder, if the Staties run my name on the side of the freeway somewhere, will my probation in Indiana show up on their computer? I figure I'd be willing to hitch if it doesn't, but if it does, I'm worried they might see it and get bright ideas about an excuse to place me under arrest. Pretty sure it'll turn up if I'm actually IN Indiana, but what about NCIC etc.?

Anybody had time on the shelf before and noticed anything about what the cop running their name knew about it?


----------



## delerium tremens

im basically in the same situation but i fuckin violated twice and cant pay my fine so sick of this shit im out


----------



## desaparecido

depends what your charge was; class c misdemeanors (freight) aren't extraditable. assuming yours was worse (probation)


----------



## dVEC

It's a class A mis (criminal trespass). But it's not a warrant - the case is closed, i please guilty, i got probation. Which is why I'm curious whether or not it shows up.


----------



## menu

probation doesnt mean shit really. the only way it shoudl pop up is if you're in your county. really even warrants for misdemeanors wont show up outside of the county. at least thats how it was here in CO. Ive had a lot of experience with this shit. been on paper for the past 10 years and usually was carrying warrants with that. never had problems out of the county. it costs too much to extradite people most counties wont do it for misdemeanors, only felonies. does your probation say you cant leave the state?


----------



## menu

I dont think it will show up.


----------



## dVEC

Fuck yeah that's exactly the kind of info I was lookin' for. More experience is always helpful though, of course, so if anyone else has two cents pitch, that'd be rad.


----------



## menu

word man. anything I can help with. like I said 10 years deep in the system gave me a lot of insight. most states run the same. and since the majority of states participate in the interstate compact(which colorado is one) the ones who dont are even better. like FL,MN and so on. I think you'll be fine.


----------



## IBRRHOBO

i posted on this awhile back. can't haul u across a state line (interstate compact on detainers act) for a misd. has to be a felony for a governor's warrant. ct is a 'get out of town' ticket. in state they'll haul u. check out my old post and it's detailed. footnote: when ur name is run it's thru the NCIC (Nat'l Crimne Information Computer). It'll show up regionally. each NCIC posting costs the state anywhere from 20 - 135 per day. Feds eat some of that though. If u wanna dig into it legal aid will tell u the same thing. Good Hunting!


----------



## jobe

I just sent a lawyer an email that I should have sent a LONG time ago because I have 2 warrants in NC for piddly shit but I love that state and I just want it frickin gone! thanks for getting me off my ass lol


----------



## 614 crust

I can't say in NY but in some states if it's just a misdemeanor they wont pick you up on it more than a couple counties away.


----------



## Gerber

Hmm.. so if I have a misdemeanor in Yuma county AZ and I get pulled off a train in Niland CA, they can't extradite me?


----------



## GutterGrayse

If you end up going to jail they usually pull it up, but if you're far enough away they won't bother doing anything about it. If they're just running your name senselessly, the only small warrants that would show up would be county, or sometimes state. So look farther into that county and be careful, mate.


----------



## GutterGrayse

Gerber said:


> Hmm.. so if I have a misdemeanor in Yuma county AZ and I get pulled off a train in Niland CA, they can't extradite me?



Correct.


----------



## derailed

I was under the impression that any county CAN extradite you for anything, whether they will or not is an entirely different story, but they have the legal ability to do so if they choose. The chances of you being extradited across state lines are pretty small, because of the amount of money it costs to bring you back compared to your crime, but it all depends on the situation. I've heard of people walking away from felony warrants because the state didn't want to pick them up 3 counties away in the SAME state!


----------



## Angela

Every jurisdiction is a little bit different, but as a general rule you should be fine outside of Indiana if it was a misdemeanor. Like other folks have said, most places won't bother to extradite or even know about it. Judges always try to make it sound like your going to go straight to county lock-up if you even jaywalk but the reality is actually quite different.


----------



## rezmutts

Shit I was in the same situation too, When I was In Flagstaff. I kind of thinked the person for calling the cops, Beside I really like the town too. But yep met a few people in there for violation of probation. this one kid was from Kentucky. The sate held him there to be extradited back there. I had another warrant in Phoenix too but they released me and said to take care of it on my own.. yeah just get that taking care of first.. good luck..


----------



## tallhorseman

Consider this. It's a business to them...all about the money. They care more about the money they're getting from you each month than they care about keeping you in line. Don't be afraid to ask the probation officer if they'll cut your probation time if you can pay off the fines. They'd much rather have your money now than be getting a minimum monthly payment. 

I've done this twice. Just tell them you want to move to another state, but you aren't moving until you're probation free...fresh start and all. It's worth it to get a job for a while and pay off your fines so you're not paranoid and looking over your shoulder all the time.


----------



## MrSpooby

Ok im on felony probation for an agg robbery I was really strung out on meth and I stoped reporting and went on the run to Arizona I have 2 questions 1st if I get stoped by a Arizona cop and he runs my name will I goto jail even if hes just running my name ? And I have not broken any laws? 2nd I have never had a drivers license in my life ive had an Arizona and Texas id but never a drivers license if I got and get my drivers license in Arizona will I be arrested at the dmw? Thanks


----------



## bjorkedfork

MrSpooby said:


> Ok im on felony probation for an agg robbery I was really strung out on meth and I stoped reporting and went on the run to Arizona I have 2 questions 1st if I get stoped by a Arizona cop and he runs my name will I goto jail even if hes just running my name ? And I have not broken any laws? 2nd I have never had a drivers license in my life ive had an Arizona and Texas id but never a drivers license if I got and get my drivers license in Arizona will I be arrested at the dmw? Thanks



If you stopped reporting to your probation officer and left the state then there is most likely an active bench warrant for your arrest. Since it is a felony if you are stopped by the police and they run your name you will be arrested and put into most likely county jail for transfer to face charges for parole violations.

If they cant positive ID you and they have a reason to arrest you they will take you into county for processing and run your fingerprints. Not having an ID on you does not protect you, just makes it more possible to be arrested since they can not identify you. 

Depending on what your being stopped for in the first place, if they want to issue a citation or what not then they need positive identification.

There are states that will automatically extradite to other states under agreements with those states. For example, Oregon, Washington, California, and Idaho all have standing arrangements for extradition with each other. However, say you committed a felony in Oregon and had active warrants for your arrest but found yourself in Florida - Florida will not extradite you back to Oregon.

Extradition between county lines within a state boundary happens all of the time. Its only between state lines where it can get sketchy.


----------



## Popsicle

If you signed a WAIVER YOUR GOING TO JAIL.


----------



## Gabana3

Really depends if its a felony. I had 3 felony warrants ran for a year got yanked n a hot car. Dey let me go.Also was on paper on il got roped in indiana they lemme go so.prolly depends on the . Hope that helps.


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle

@Gabana3 were you in a different state than where your warrants were issued? 
What is jail like and how does one make it through that experience?
Thanks


----------

